# Rockwell Springs Trout Club



## J-rod (May 7, 2009)

Had the opportunity to fish Rockwell Springs Trout club with my grandpa and 2 of his friends. We caught a lot of fish throughout the day on both nymphs, streamers and drys. I caught my first ever trout on a dry yesterday which was really cool. The water was really clear and the trout were very spooky and leader shy. We caught browns, bows and brookies and saw a guy catch what he called a tiger trout which is a hybrid of a brown and brookie. I had never heard of that before.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice brookie! That place is to expensive and way to high class for me! No way I would pay 5 grands to join and 900 bucks ayear to fish it( At least that was what it was 6 years ago and wouldn't doubt it is much higher now). Dont take it the wrong way, but I would rather catch wild trouts down here more so.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh, definitely would rather the wilds as well.

That being said I wish there was somewhere around these parts that wild brookies grew to that size and those kinda colors, gorgeous fish!


----------



## J-rod (May 7, 2009)

Flyfish Dog said:


> Nice brookie! That place is to expensive and way to high class for me! No way I would pay 5 grands to join and 900 bucks ayear to fish it( At least that was what it was 6 years ago and wouldn't doubt it is much higher now). Dont take it the wrong way, but I would rather catch wild trouts down here more so.


Yeah it was a little odd seeing people drive up to holes in a golf cart, it really is "gentleman's fishing" there. I am going to WVU for school this fall so hopefully i will find sometime to fish down there. Any recomendations on rivers/creeks/areas to target? i am going to be in morgantown.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Shortdrift has caught a Tiger Trout in the wild. It's a very beautiful fish. He has it mounted.

I went to Rockwell Springs last year and had a ball.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow another one going WVU, well good luck man you might as well hook up with other fellows going there from Ohio. There are plenty places to fish and not enough time. When you get down just let me know and I am sure I can put you into fish.
As for the tiger they are a cross from a brookie and brown and if you look back I think I posted a picture of one. They are rarity for sure.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah, I'm with you guys in spirit down there haha 

I go to OSU, but when I've got time off I can be down there in 4 hours (shhhh, don't tell the highway patrol ) and fishing by the early next morning


----------

